# "My PIERCE" a Rebirth!!!!!!



## carlitos60 (May 11, 2014)

I Finally Got My PIERCE!!!!  I Went for a 25 Miles Ride and Loved It!!!
Thanks to The Few CABE Donors who Help Out $$$!!!!!!
SN: 2  56237

Frame, Fork, Crank= CABE
28" Wheels = CABE
Wood Pedals = CABE
Cali Handlebar = CABE
Badge = CABE
Stem = CABE
Everything Else = ePay

If Anyone Has Any Idea as to the Time Period; Please, LMK!


----------



## decotriumph (May 11, 2014)

Nice! That is really pretty.


----------



## fat tire trader (May 11, 2014)

Nice Bike and Pictures! I'm impressed that you made it ride-able and took it out for 25 miles!


----------



## carlitos60 (May 12, 2014)

*New News!!!*

For the PIERCE Fans and Experts!

I Just Found the PIERCE Arrow Symbol on the Sprocket and on Both Sides of the Fork Crown!!!!!!
Also, Although the Serial # in on Top of the BB; there is a #1 on the bottom of the BB.

Learn Something Everyday!


----------



## bricycle (May 12, 2014)

Very naaaace!


----------



## filmonger (May 12, 2014)

Man o man ....


----------



## carlitos60 (May 12, 2014)

*Any Ideas??*

Any Ideas on the Time Period or Year????

I'm Thinking Teens,,,Because of the Non-Truss Fork Design!!
All 20s and 30s Came with TRUSS FORKs!!!


----------



## eddie bravo (May 12, 2014)

That looks really nice!! What size tires did you use on it?


Typos curtesy of iPhone


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 12, 2014)

I have this catalog but am not 100% sure of the date but I believe it is mid to late 20's. I will post the first few pages.


----------



## carlitos60 (May 13, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thanks a Lot rustyspoke66 for the Pics!! At least I Have a Catalogue Pic to Go By!!!
I had found the DBRR Page, But Not the CamelBack SBRR!!!!!
What's the Date of the Catalogue if it has it???



*The Wheels are 28" Steal Copper Plated Clinchers, but I have No Idea as to Where They Came From!!!!!*


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 13, 2014)

I don't have a date but if you look at the first page it mentions that "For forty years the name--Pierce--has stood pre-eminently for quality in bicycles". This does not meke much sense because all the literature I can find is stating that Pierce did not start building bikes until 1891 which would put us at 1931 for the catalog. I think the bikes look earlier but I could be wrong? Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## barracuda (May 13, 2014)

That has to be at least an early twenties bike. Here's a 1922 ad for the SBRR Junior, found on Google books, Motorcycle Illustrated:






And in the same issue:





^^Not Pierce, but extremely close to your bike in styling.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 14, 2014)

If the Pierce pages were purchased individually from an eBay seller a while back, then I believe they would be dated 1930. I had saved other pages that he had for sale from this same Spokane Cycle & Toy catalog (Emblem branded bikes), and the seller had them labeled 1930. I missed saving the Pierce pages before they were gone though.


----------



## carlitos60 (May 14, 2014)

*Thanks for the Effort!!*

Ones Again,,,,Thanks for the Effort!!
I Just Don't Get Why There are So Few PIERCEs Other than the Cushion Model!!!

Another Help would be to State the Serial# When Pics are Posted, So, there would be a Good Reference to Go From
to Verify the Year of the Bikes!!!

Great Help, CABERs!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 14, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Ones Again,,,,Thanks for the Effort!!
> I Just Don't Get Why There are So Few PIERCEs Other than the Cushion Model!!!
> 
> Another Help would be to State the Serial# When Pics are Posted, So, there would be a Good Reference to Go From
> ...




Do you have a Pierce serial number chart? Otherwise I'm not sure how you would date from the #? V/r Shawn


----------



## carlitos60 (May 14, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Do you have a Pierce serial number chart? Otherwise I'm not sure how you would date from the #? V/r Shawn





I would think that We would go by the SN Sequential System!
Some Times, if there is Concrete Evidence from 1 Bike, Then You can go Up or Down from that Date!!!!

Just a Guide to Get an Idea of Time Periods!

Here in the CABE and ePay, People Just Give a Date; BUT, do Not provide the SN as a Bit of Evidence!
I Always Find and Show the Serial # as Evidence or Guideline of Time Period!!!


----------



## bricycle (May 14, 2014)

some people are petrified to reveal a s/n......


----------

